# Mpg Audi TT 2016 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr Coupe change from TTS



## andest2003 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi I have 2014 tts and i am thinking of changing to a mk3 2.0 tfsi

What am I looking at in real mpg on short 14mile runs. My TTS IS only doing around 26mpg. It's my day to day work trip

First 1/4 tank gives me around 50miles short and 85 miles long trips

Anyone changed from a TTS to a 230bhp 2.0t
How did you find the change


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi,
I changed from a Mk2 to Mk3 TTS. As you say the Mk2 runs around 26 for short journeys. I find the Mk3 a lot more economical so I imagine a 2.0tfsi should be pretty good. A lot of owners say the 1.8 is very good. Have you thought of that as you're "downsizing"?


----------



## andest2003 (Sep 8, 2016)

moro anis said:


> Hi,
> I changed from a Mk2 to Mk3 TTS. As you say the Mk2 runs around 26 for short journeys. I find the Mk3 a lot more economical so I imagine a 2.0tfsi should be pretty good. A lot of owners say the 1.8 is very good. Have you thought of that as you're "downsizing"?


I would like some good performance still but better fuel. I've been told 35 to 37 on short runs trying to find out how realistic this is. Or I may look at the 2.0ltr diesel


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I travel 18 mls to work mainly M/way and get around 35mpg in my 2.0 petrol manual.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

90TJM said:


> I travel 18 mls to work mainly M/way and get around 35mpg in my 2.0 petrol manual.


Agreed - my 2.0 TFSI manual easily achieves 35 to 38 on relatively short trips with high 40's on longer trips. Depends a lot on your right foot :wink:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

In my TTS I get between 35 and 37 most days on my 28 mile commute into the office and back, a big improvement over my mk2 TTS, which struggled to get above 33mpg and averaged around 28mpg on a similar journey. I don't drive like a nun either... so the 2.0lt mk3 I'd expect to be even better... interestingly, I had a mk3 1.8 TTR as a loaner when my car was in for a service and used it for work and back. I got 38 out of it, not much more than my TTS! I think as that engine is a little lacking in grunt, you're stamping on the gas a lot more to maintain speed, ergo using more fuel. I even had to change down with it just to pass a lorry on an inclined dual carriageway. My TTS would have skipped past with barely a touch of throttle.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MPG of the TTS will be within 10% of the TT, but TT has 25% less power than a TTS.
Still with the TTS, that way you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

15 miles either way for me, mostly A roads and get about 32 mpg driving sensibly in my 2.0 tfsi, not sure you'd really feel much better off ??

Keep the TTS.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

My best fuel economy was a during a recent 300 mi trip averaging 32-33 mpg in my 2.0 TT (with Stage1+ tune). I think it was about the same within 1-2 mpg without the tune.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

A picture tells a thousand words


----------



## andest2003 (Sep 8, 2016)

any body have one of these and if so what do you get on short trips of around 15miles

2.0 TFSI 230ps Quattro S Line S tronic 3dr

should pick it up next week. its close to my tts in performance i think 0 to 60 around 5 sec but should be a bit better on fuel.


----------



## Nick174 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi there I have the 2.0TFSI Quattro with S-Tronic and commute to work for 23 miles and get around 38. It's mostly A roads and I can get 45+ on a run. I would say you would probably get around 34 for your 15 mile trip. I'll keep an eye on mine next week back in work to see what I read at 15 miles


----------



## andest2003 (Sep 8, 2016)

Nick174 said:


> Hi there I have the 2.0TFSI Quattro with S-Tronic and commute to work for 23 miles and get around 38. It's mostly A roads and I can get 45+ on a run. I would say you would probably get around 34 for your 15 mile trip. I'll keep an eye on mine next week back in work to see what I read at 15 miles


in my tts i have been getting around 26mpg and thats taking it easy


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

It matters more HOW you drive rather than WHAT you drive. Comparisons are not very useful as, even with the exact same model it is our individual driving styles will effect MPG most :? 
If you want great MPG have a light right foot - if you want great fun have a heavy right foot - most owners will use a combination of both so MPG will naturally vary.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Did 1400 miles a few weeks ago around Europe and returned 38.6mpg.

My commute is 22 mile each way, bit of town, bit of fast country roads and 5 miles motorway and I fine it very difficult to get below 30mpg.

It's a TTS and I drive it like I stole it. Stick with the TTS for the sake of 1 or 2mpg!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

34 mile round trip mainly 50 and 30mph zones, heavy stop start commuter traffic at times, in my TTS I'm averaging 34mpg


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

andest2003 said:


> any body have one of these and if so what do you get on short trips of around 15miles
> 
> 2.0 TFSI 230ps Quattro S Line S tronic 3dr
> 
> should pick it up next week. its close to my tts in performance i think 0 to 60 around 5 sec but should be a bit better on fuel.


My car is exactly the one you ask about.

I tend to be heavy on the throttle, so get around 26 mpg on short runs. It's pretty easy to get 30+mpg if you're on a short run and just moving with the traffic flow.

I've been on a 100 mile run to Birmingham down the A-roads and a bit of motorway (whilst trying to maximise my mpg) and got over 42mpg. The return trip was 36mpg driving steadily, but not trying so hard to be gentle.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I've been noting mgp all week to see what I get on my Commute.
A52-Derby Road into Nottingham city center.

8 miles
Comfort Drive mode.
With Stop Start turned *OFF*

*23.3* - *24.5* mpg

Same as above with Stop Start *ON*
12-17 Stop Starts (I counted them)

*26.2* - *27.8*

A motorway run from M1 J28 to J25 and some normal roads same as above, I think around 45-46 mpg if on a longer run. But no more.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rumney said:


> It matters more HOW you drive rather than WHAT you drive. Comparisons are not very useful as, even with the exact same model it is our individual driving styles will effect MPG most :?
> If you want great MPG have a light right foot - if you want great fun have a heavy right foot - most owners will use a combination of both so MPG will naturally vary.


Its not only that - where you drive and how long your journey is makes a big difference. In my 1.8 on local urban roads I'll get about 36 mpg. On a run / motorway about 42 mpg. Today I hit 50.9 mpg on a 12 mile run - some 30 mph clear road and slow motorway around 45 mph.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> > It matters more HOW you drive rather than WHAT you drive. Comparisons are not very useful as, even with the exact same model it is our individual driving styles will effect MPG most :?
> ...


Agreed - short distances will also give a less accurate figure as the computer it constantly trying to calculate your average over the distance. Put you foot down and it obviously drops for that instant - ease off and it rises for that instant - the average is therefore constantly varying.

The longer the journey the more accurate the average will be.


----------

